# Flash animation - reducing CPU usage



## Tiansen (Jan 3, 2007)

I made a Flash animation with Actionscript (changing alpha value with timer etc. etc.). But on slower PCs it eats pretty much CPU unfortunately. Is it possible to somehow convert this movie into some series of images or something? Or to somehow "capture" movie into pure movie with no graphic calculations to make it fast on slow PCs?

Thank you for advices!


----------



## Tiansen (Jan 3, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

camstudio is a free program to capture the screen for video. i don't think you can save the captured area directly as a gif, but that shouldn't be a major problem.
i'm not sure this is the best solution to your problem.


----------

